# Harley Sportster Motorcycle Triple Trees



## bloomingtonmike (Jul 2, 2014)

I got the Harley Sportster Triple Trees done that I CNC'd on my retrofitted knee mill. The customer is putting a GSXR sportbike front end on the Sportster and mounting a Fatboy tire. Aluminum is 2" and 1" 6061.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 2, 2014)

Very nice and cool build.

Mike.


----------



## scalci (Jul 6, 2014)

How did you cut the slots in, with a bandsaw?


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Jul 6, 2014)

scalci said:


> How did you cut the slots in, with a bandsaw?



Slitting saw in the mill. Part in the vise.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Aug 10, 2014)

He rode the sporty today.


----------



## CoopVA (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicely done!


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 11, 2014)

Looks great.  Turned out awesome!!:thumbzup3:

Mike.


----------

